# Heat n Glo RC200 remote problems



## Mrfire (Feb 7, 2012)

I have had 4 RC200 remotes installed on my Supreme-I30C. The issue that I seem to be having is the remote works fine until the fan turns on and at this point the control blows. At first I thought it may have been how the blower was wired however I rechecked the wiring and even hooked up a fan out of a unit and still blew the control module for the remote. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a heat N glow remote system that surprises me every time it works.


----------

